# Let the madness begin



## gfunky (Apr 15, 2013)

I fell way off from where I was last year.  This is going to be more of a comeback tour for me.  Goals are to get back on track,  drop bodyfat back down to at least 10 percent, get strength back and stay there.  Nothing fancy just hard work and getting my mind and body right.

Will be doing an oral kicker 4 weeks and TC 600mg per week.  Today was first day back after months off, power is almost gone but it will come back fast.


Shoulders
SSP
45x5
95x5
115x5
135x5
145x15

FR
25x12
30x12
30x12

SR
25x12
25x12
25x12

RR
25x12
25x12
25x12

2.62 mile walk


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 15, 2013)

welcome back!


----------



## gfunky (Apr 15, 2013)

Jenner said:


> welcome back!



Thanks Jen!


----------



## JOMO (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome Back Gfunk! We missed you here!


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome back funky. Stay healthy bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2013)

Where on Earth?


----------



## gfunky (Apr 15, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Welcome Back Gfunk! We missed you here!



Thanks I missed me too!



Infantry87 said:


> Welcome back funky. Stay healthy bro



Yes sir time to get it all back!



PillarofBalance said:


> Where on Earth?



Not sure it was even earth man....


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome back brother.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## gfunky (Apr 15, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Welcome back brother.
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Thanks Vette!



BigHerm said:


> Welcome back



Appreciate it Herm!


----------



## DF (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome back!  Hit that shit hard!


----------



## Azog (Apr 15, 2013)

Looking forward to your re-progress!


----------



## whitelml (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome back bro.....good luck


----------



## Jada (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome back!!!! Missed u


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 15, 2013)

Funky back gettin FUNKY! Nice to have ya back brother! I'll be following this. Cool shit bro! !SHRUGS!


----------



## gfunky (Apr 16, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Welcome back!  Hit that shit hard!


Thanks DF! You know I will!


Azog said:


> Looking forward to your re-progress!


Azog my man!  Thanks


whitelml said:


> Welcome back bro.....good luck


Thank you brother!


Jada said:


> Welcome back!!!! Missed u


Jada missed you as well!  Time to shine!


SHRUGS said:


> Funky back gettin FUNKY! Nice to have ya back brother! I'll be following this. Cool shit bro! !SHRUGS!


shrugs really appriciate it1


Thanks to everyone that has hit up the log you guys all got my ass pumped and ready to kill shit!


----------



## gfunky (Apr 16, 2013)

Tuesday Back and Biceps

*Deadlift*
135x5
225x5
275x5
315x5

V-Row
110x12
110x12
110x15

High Row
110x12
110x12
110x12

Standing BB Curl
45x20
65x20
85x13 drop 65x15 drop 45x19

Cardio 
2.62 mile walk

Have not done deads in like 4 months, so I took it easy kept reps low and weight light.  Still my hands were pissed at me and crying like they were babies.  Figure it will take around a month to really get them back calioused up good so it does not hurt so bad.  I seemed to have more power than I figured other than the hands the weight moved very fast so will try to add some next week.  What is rediculasly funny is my back is already sore as shit and I took it way easy LOL


----------



## gfunky (Apr 17, 2013)

Wed Cardio

2.62 mile walk outside


I have decided to switch up and try a new routine.  This one is to totally destroy fat and get me back into prime shape fast.  It will be a 12 week routine changing every 2 weeks.  3-4 days of HIIT cardio everyweek.  Time to get real!  This will start next week my first 2 weeks will be a push/pull 2 times per week.  It will look something like this for first 2 weeks.

Monday/Thursday: “Push” 6-8 Reps for all moves:
- Squat: 4 sets
- Leg Press: 4 sets
-Flat Barbell Bench: 4 sets
-Incline Barbell Press: 4 sets
-Military Press: 3 sets
-Seated Side Lateral Raises: 3 sets
Skullcrushers: 3 sets
Overhead Dumbell Extentions: 3 sets
Calves: Seated Calf Raises: 3 sets of 12
Standing Calf Raises(Smith Machine) 3 sets of 15

Tuesday/Friday: “Pull” 6-8 Reps
-Deadlifts: 4 sets
-Stiff Leg Deadlifts: 3 sets
-Lying Leg Curls: 3 sets
-Wide Grip Pullups: 4 sets
-BO Row Rows: 4 sets
-Barbell Curls: 3 sets
-Incline Curls: 3 sets

Abs: 3days per week

HIIT 3-4 days per week 25 minutes will change from treadclimber, treadmill, bike


----------



## gfunky (Apr 19, 2013)

Thursday
*Bench*
45x10
135x5
185x5
205x5
225x5
245x7

*Incline DB PRess*
50x12
55x12
60x12
*
Incline Fly*
30x12
30x12
30x12

*Skull Crusher*
85x12
95x12
100x11

*Cardio*
30 min tread climber 391 calories

Friday
*Squats*
135x5
225x5
275x5
295x5
315x10

*Leg Curl*
90x12
90x12
90x12

*Leg Ext*
90x12
90x12
90x12

*Seated Calves*
280x12
280x12
280x12

*Cardio*
2.62 mile walk outside


----------



## gfunky (Apr 22, 2013)

Monday Push Workout

*Squats*
135x8
225x8
275x8
295x8
315x8

*Leg Press*
600x8
600x8
600x8
600x8

*Bench Press*
135x8
185x8
205x8
225x8

*Incline DB Press*
55x8
60x8
65x8
70x7

*Standing Shoulder Press*
95x8
115x8
125x6

*Seated Side Raise*
25x8
30x8
30x8

*Skull Crushers*
95x8
100x8
105x7

*OH DB Ext*
30x8
30x7
30x6

*Seated Calves*
280x12
280x12
280x12

*Standing Calves*
315x15
315x15
315x15

Ab Circuit
Ball Crunches, Reverse Crunches, Oblique Crunches, Hanging Leg Raises 20 each no rest between for 2 sets

Total time 1 hour 20 minutes


This was a monster workout, was sweating profusely by the end of leg press and it kept getting crazier.  Kept rest periods very low did not time them but tried for around 50 seconds.   Took a lot of time changing weights and moving the bar and bench I think it will get faster when I am more used to it. But of course it will be changing every 2 weeks to shock the crap out of my body consistently!  The madness has started!  On a side note decided to add mast e at 500mg per week starting week 3 thru week 14.  May end up doing 16 weeks total this round we will see how I feel.


----------



## gfunky (Apr 23, 2013)

Tuesday Pull


*Deadlift*
135x8
185x8
225x8
275x8
295x8

*SLDL*
135x8
185x8
225x8

*Leg Curl*
90x8
90x8
90x8

*Pullups*
8
8
8
8

*BO Row*
135x8
155x8
175x8
185x8

*BB Curl*
45x8
75x8
85x8
95x8

*Incline DB Curl*
25x8
30x8
30x8

Wow this workout is kicking my ass I sure wish I had not taken all that time off and got out of shape......  Learn from me people this is a good lesson never stop killing it period!


----------



## JOMO (Apr 23, 2013)

The funk is back baby!!!


----------



## gfunky (Apr 24, 2013)

JOMO said:


> The funk is back baby!!!



If this does not kill me I will be a badass real soon LOL  Hoping to bring the weights up by week 3 going all out bro!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Apr 24, 2013)

Glad you're back bro.


----------



## gfunky (Apr 24, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> Glad you're back bro.



Thanks feels good to be headed back to the right track!


----------



## gfunky (Apr 24, 2013)

Wed  Cardio

25 min HIIT
5 min coold down

Sore as fuck everywhere it is horrible but in a sick way I love it.


----------



## gfunky (Apr 25, 2013)

Thursday Push

*Squat*
135x8
235x8
285x8
305x8
335x8

*Leg Press*
600x8
600x8
600x8
600x8

*Bench Press*
155x8
195x8
225x8
235x8

*Incline Db Press*
55x8
60x8
65x8
70x8

*Standing Shoulder Press*
95x8
115x8
125x8

*Seated Side Raise*
30x8
35x8
40x8

*Skull Crusher*
95x8
100x8
110x8

*OH Tricep Extension*
30x8
30x8
30x8

*Seated Calves*
280x12
280x12
280x12
280x12
280x12
280x12

*Ab circuit*
ball crunches, revers crunches, oblique crunches, hanging leg raise 20 reps each no rest between 2 sets


So added some weight pushed a bit better got 8 of everything today will raise weight more next week!  I was exhausted by the time I was finished today it was good times!!  Hoping to get in cardio later today.


----------



## gfunky (Apr 26, 2013)

Friday Pull

*Deadlift*
135x8
225x8
275x8
295x8
315x8

*SLDL*
155x8
205x8
245x8

*Leg Curl*
90x8
90x8
90x8

*Pullups*
8
8
8
7

*BO Row*
155x8
175x8
185x8
195x8

*BB Curl*
95x8
105x8
110x8

*Incline DB Curl*
25x8
30x8
35x8

*Ab Circuit*
Ball Crunches, Reverse Crunches, Oblique Crunches, Hanging Leg Raise  20 reps each no rest 3 sets 

First week on this new routine in the books, will try to add more weight next week and the week after it switches up.  My body is in total shock and since I am switching it every 2 weeks just as I get used to it, it changes and destroys me all over again.  Good times!


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2013)

Great job G, any new videos soon


----------



## gfunky (Apr 26, 2013)

Jada said:


> Great job G, any new videos soon



Not sure this workout is taking a long time to finish and so far been exhausted everyday.  Maybe in a few weeks if my body decides to get tough LOL  Thanks JADA!


----------



## gfunky (Apr 29, 2013)

Sat Cardio
ElipTreadmill HIIT 25 min 5 min cool down

Sun Cardio 
Elipical Machine HIIT 25 min 5 min cool down


----------



## gfunky (Apr 29, 2013)

Monday Push

*Squats*
225x8
275x8
315x8
335x8
365x6

*Leg Press*
600x8
600x8
600x8
600x8

*Bench Press*
165x8
205x8
230x8
245x7

*Incline DB Press*
60x8
65x8
70x8
75x8

*Standing Shoulder Press*
115x8
125x8
135x8

*Seated Side Raise*
30x8
35x8
40x8

*Skull Crusher*
95x8
105x8
115x7

*OH Tricep Extention*
SH 30x8
DH 60x8
DH 60x8

*Seated Calves*
280x12
280x12
280x12
280x12
280x12
280x12


----------



## Jada (Apr 30, 2013)

Gfunk how does Ur back feel when doing standing shoulder press? I never done it and always do them seated for stability


----------



## gfunky (Apr 30, 2013)

Jada said:


> Gfunk how does Ur back feel when doing standing shoulder press? I never done it and always do them seated for stability




I never feel anything in my back from SSP.  If you stay arched and stiff in the back it just works stability and just make sure you use weight you can lift so you are not jerking alot,  that is what will really mess your back up.  I have found doing them standing I can't do as much weight as seated but my entire body gets stronger due to having to hold the weight.  

Now I just have to get back where I was.  Doing my warm up sets of the past feels like shit so I will need a month or two in order to get back to where I was.


----------



## gfunky (Apr 30, 2013)

Tuesday Pull

*Deadlift*
135x8
225x8
275x8
295x8
315x8

*SLDL*
185x8
215x8
255x8

*Leg curl*
90x8
90x8
90x8

*Pullups*
8
6
7
8

*BO Row*
155x8
185x8
195x8
205x8

*BB Curl*
100x8
110x8
115x8

*Incline DB Curl*
30x8
35x8
40x6

*Ab Circuit*
Ball Crunch, Reverse Crunch, Oblique Cunch, Hanging Knee Raise 20 reps each 3 sets 
Ab Wheel 10


----------



## gfunky (May 1, 2013)

Just received my next phase of workouts I must admit I am a tiny bit scared LOL Here is an overview of phase 2

*Rest time will be 45 seconds between sets*
• Abs: 4 days per week*
• Cardio 4 days per week..Training or non training days.
Monday: Push Day: 4 sets total: 3 sets are 3-5 reps and set 4 is 25 reps( You will have
to drop the weight on set 4.. Use a weight to where you are burning deeply on rep 18 and
force the final 7 reps..
-Squat: 3 sets(3-5) reps + 1 set of 25 reps
-Leg Press: 3 sets ( This will be (3-5) reps + 1 set of 25 : Anything you see that doesn't have
a description , this will be the same rep and set count as this move:3 sets of 3-5 reps and 1
final set(4) of 25 reps.
-Flat Barbell Bench: (same as above)
-Incline Dumbellsame as above)
-Military Press: (same as above)
-Close Grip Bench Press: (same as above)
-Dipssame as above) focus on staying upright to hit the tris, you don’t want to put the
focus on chest this time!!

Tuesday: Pull: 4 sets total: 3 sets are 3-5 reps and set 4 is 25 reps
-Deadlifts: 3 sets(3-5) Reps + 1 set of 25 reps
-Stiff Leg Deadlifts: (Same as above)
-Barbell Rows: (Same as above)
-Underhand Pulldowns:
-Barbell Curls: (Same as above)
-Preacher Curls:
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Repeat Monday


----------



## Jada (May 1, 2013)

That workout plan looks crazy!!!


----------



## gfunky (May 1, 2013)

Jada said:


> That workout plan looks crazy!!!



Yeah Jada Phase 1 has been breaking me off and it was only sets of 8.  The last 25 after heavy as I can go with 3-5 is going to be nuts!  Please make sure your seat belts are fastened and your arms and legs are inside the car at all times this is getting real!


----------



## gfunky (May 2, 2013)

Thursday Push

*Squat*
225x8
275x8
315x8
335x8
365x7

*Leg Press*
600x8
600x8
600x8
600x8

*Bench Press*
165x8
205x8
230x8
245x8

*Incline DB Press*
65x8
70x8
75x8
80x8

*Standing Shoulder Press*
125x8
135x8
145x8

*Seated Side Raise*
30x8
35x8
40x8

*Skull Crusher*
95x8
105x8
115x8

*OH Tricep Ext*
60c8
65x8
65x8

*Seated Calves*
420x12
500x12
500x12

*Abs*
Ab circuit ball crunch, revers crunch, oblique crunch, hanging knee raises 20 reps each 3 sets
ab wheel 10x2sets

My squat form has really went to shit I have much work to do.  Seems as I put on the weight my back is just not used to it anymore and allows me loose form.  Will be working on getting it all back in line.


----------



## gfunky (May 3, 2013)

Friday Pull

*Deadlift*
225x8
275x8
315x8
335x8
365x8

*SLDL*
195x8
225x8

*Leg Curl*
100x8
100x7
100x7

*Pullup*
8
8
8
8

*BO Row*
165x8
195x8
215x8
225x8

*BB Curl*
100x8
110x8
115x8

*Incline DB Curl*
30x8
35x8
40x8

*Abs*
Circuit ball crunch, reverse crunch, oblique crunch, hanging knee raise 20 reps each 3 sets
Ab wheel 10x3sets

Well end of week 2 on the new routine getting some strength back no where close to where I was, feeling better though.  I will get there soon working my ass off!


----------



## gfunky (May 7, 2013)

_Sat _
took off

_Sunday Cardio_
HIIT 30 minutes 

I killed it yesterday but did not take a pic for logging I will log todays and yesterdays later tonight.  This phase is intense going 4 days cardio 4 days abs and 4 sets of everything last set is 25 holy crap that is all!


----------



## gfunky (May 8, 2013)

Monday Push

*Squat*
225x5
315x5
365x5
385x5
205x25

*Leg Press*
600x8
600x8
600x8
600x25

*Bench Press*
225x5
255x5
275x5
135x25

*Incline DB Press*
80x5
85x5
90x5
45x25

*Standing Shoulder Press*
135x5
155x5
165x5
95x25

*CGBP*
135x5
185x5
195x5
205x4
95x25

*Dips*
5
5
OB 5
GB 25

*Seated Calves*
440x5
520x5
600x5
360x25

*Ab Circuit*
Ball Crunch, Reverse Crunch, Oblique Crunch, Hanging Knee Raise 2 sets

*Cardio*
HIIT Treadclimber 30 min 440 calories


----------



## gfunky (May 8, 2013)

Tuesday Pull

*Deadlift*
225x5
315x5
365x5
385x5
205x25

*SLDL*
185x5
195x5
205x5
135x25

*Leg Curl*
100x5
110x5
110x5
60x25

*BO Row*
195x5
225x5
245x5
135x25

*UH Pull down*
100x5
120x5
140x5
90x25

*BB curl*
110x5
115x5
120x5
80x25

*Preacher Curl*
65x5
85x5
95x5
60x25

*Ab Circuit*
3 sets

*Cardio*
HIIT Treadclimber 30min 449 calories

Killing it this week putting on more weight and the 25 rep set at the end is fucking brutal!  I am coming back hardcore!


----------



## gfunky (May 10, 2013)

Thursday Push

*Squat*
315x5
365x5
385x5
405x5
225x25

*Leg Press*
600x10
600x10
600x10
600x25

*Bench Press*
245x5
275x5
295x4
155x25

*Incline DB Press*
85x5
90x5
90x5
50x25

*Standing Shoulder Press*
145x5
135x5
145x5
115x25

*CGBP*
235x5
145x5
155x4
95x25

*Dips*
OB 5
OB 5
OB 5
GB 25

*Seated Calves*
440x5
520x5
600x5
360x25

*Ab Circuit*
2 set

*Cardio*
2.62 mile walk outside

Holy shit this one took me to my limits, I was exhausted and at a few points was not sure I was going to make it.  On the CGBP I tried 185 and could not move it I think the heavy squats and bench took too much out of me.  This routine is tough as shit especially after the months I took off, if I live through it I should come out looking and feeling great LOL


----------



## Jada (May 10, 2013)

405x5 and 225x25 damn beast!!!!!!!! great job G! ur power is comin up player!


----------



## gfunky (May 10, 2013)

Jada said:


> 405x5 and 225x25 damn beast!!!!!!!! great job G! ur power is comin up player!



Thank bro!  Yeah that shit took alot out of me but I got it at least LOL  I slept like a baby last night too.


----------



## gfunky (May 10, 2013)

Friday Pull

*Deadlift*
315x5
365x5
385x5
405x5
225x25

*SLDL*
195x5
205x5
215x5
145x25

*Leg Curl*
100x5
110x5
110x5
70x25 

*BO Row*
225x5
245x5
265x5
155x25

*UH Pulldown*
120x5
140x5
150x5
100x25

*BB Curl*
115x5
120x5
125x5
85x25

*Preacher Curl*
85x5
95x5
100x5
65x25

*Abs*
Circuit ball crunch, reverse crunch, oblique crunch, hanging knee raise 20 reps each 3 sets


This week was freaking tough still one more week of this then it switches again.  Body is in complete shock going WTF!!!


----------

